# Sleeping accomodation



## Dianne (Jan 17, 2016)

Is there a way to lock your sleeping area when you leave it for meals etc. thanks


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 17, 2016)

No. Store your valuables out of sight and take your purse with you.

If you close your curtain before closing the door, nobody will be able to tell if your compartment is empty or occupied. That works as a decent deterrent.


----------



## wjh2 (Jan 17, 2016)

When I rode the Southwest Chief and the Capitol Limited last year, I had only a backpack with everything crammed in it in my roomette. I had luggage locks on the compartment's zippers. I never had an issue the entire trip. I always kept my ticket, wallet, car keys, and cell phone on me the entire time.

Your belongings should be safe in the sleeping cars while you are gone. Closing the curtain and door is good advice.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 17, 2016)

I have made a lot of trips in LD cars with no problem not being able to lock my bags.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have traveled all over on Amtrak, never had an issue. I always put valuables out of sight, close the curtain, and keep my wallet and cell phone with me. Just use common sense and you will be fine. A good SCA knows who belongs in the car and will ask those they don't know what they are doing?


----------



## Medic981 (Jan 20, 2016)

I concur with all the previous comments. For most travelers, taking your valuables, drawing the curtains and closing the door to the roomette is the best you can do.

I would add that if you are very concerned, you could bring a lightweight bicycle cable lock and cable your bags together around the seat adjustment bar under the seat in the roomette. Ultimately it will not prevent someone from taking your belongings, however, it will make it more difficult and time-consuming.


----------

